# Cybersync Problems



## eric-holmes (Feb 21, 2011)

Help me see if I can figure out why these aren't tripping.

-I have the receiver connected to the strobe via sync cord.
-The transmitter is set the the same frequency as the receiver. 
-The receiver trips the strobe when using the test button.
-The strobe will not fire when pressing test button on the transmitter. 
-No low battery light is lit.

I bought these used off of a guy over the net and I am hoping I didn't get taken.


----------



## KmH (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the charge level of the battery in the transmitter? It's possible the low battery indicator is faulty and it's also possible the test button on the transmitter is faulty.

I would be testing to see if the transmitter is transmitting or not when the test button is pressed.

Try triggering the strobe with the transmitter on the camera and releasing the shutter..


----------



## Fender5388 (Feb 21, 2011)

change the batteries anyway, mine have done that before, and fresh batteries in the transmitter fixed it.


----------



## kundalini (Feb 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> What is the charge level of the battery in the transmitter? ..



Yes.  I've had this issue.  Changed the battery in the transmitter and all is well.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 21, 2011)

I'll have to go to Walmart to get one of those weird batteries. 

I placed the transmitter on the camera. Still no flash. I tried different frequencies, no work. If I hit the test button on the transmitter while the receiver is turned off, it will turn it on, but it won't fire the strobe. But like I said, the test button on the receiver fires the strobe consistently. I'll check out the battery issue when I head to town later.


----------



## eric-holmes (Feb 21, 2011)

Culprit: Dead Battery. Who woulda thunk it? Thanks guys.


----------



## Heck (Feb 28, 2011)

I pull the battery out the transmitter when not in use. I find it eats up power fast when installed and not in use.


----------

